# 11 x 35 Delta Homecraft Lathe - experiences?



## Dan44356 (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with an 11 x 35 Delta Homecraft Lathe?

I found one for sale at a great price locally. Would like to know from experienced turners if this is a decent lathe. My intended uses would be for table legs (coffee, end, dining).


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wood lathe's are perhaps the only power tool which is best discussed in the Wood Turning forum.

You may get more eyes in the Wood Turning forum. Also will help a lot if you have a picture of a link to a picture of the lathe.

I expect several different versions of this lathe sold over time.

Important aspects are the head stock, whether threaded and if so what size, whether morse taper on the inside, etc.


----------



## Dan44356 (May 29, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Wood lathe's are perhaps the only power tool which is best discussed in the Wood Turning forum.
> 
> You may get more eyes in the Wood Turning forum. Also will help a lot if you have a picture of a link to a picture of the lathe.
> 
> ...



Sorry... still new to this forum. I've attached a pic.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This looks like a 50's or 60's machine. Been around a long time.

I feel the flat bed rails are better than the Craftsman mono tube which took over in later decades. Less vibration.

The motor is likely hinged with gravity as the tension mechanism.

Looks like a spur in the headstock, likely Morse Taper #1. Should be easy to find other MT accessories.

This should work for your spindle turning needs.

If it comes with a motor, it would be worthwhile to give a good cleanout before you start using. Many of these had open motors, and the dust gathers over time.

Also check the pulley's on motor and headstock. Many have allen headed locking screws which slip over time. Unscrew, remove the pulley's and cleanup as needed. May need new woodruff key(s).


----------



## Dan44356 (May 29, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

If the price is right don't hesitate. Good old American cast iron.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Take a look at Vintage Machinery to see if your model has any links for manual, pictures, etc.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=3


----------



## Dan44356 (May 29, 2013)

Wow that is awesome.... I'll have to wait til I get ahold of the guy that has it. Not even sure if he has or has not sold it yet. I called, but got an answering machine. Ad is only a couple days old, so I'm hoping he still has it.


----------



## wdwomack (Jan 24, 2018)

I just bought the exact same lathe and am trying to over haul it


----------

